

Strange Beings #2 – Nate Kontny - danielzarick
http://www.strangebeings.co/episodes/4098-2-nate-kontny

======
jonnathanson
Daniel, congrats on making this happen and on lining up some very cool guests.
Loving your podcast so far. I say this as someone who's tried his hand at
podcasting a couple of times, and who'd love to give it another shot at some
point down the line. Listening to your podcast is inspiring me to get off my
ass and get back to work. :)

Making interesting episodes every week is logistically challenging. Lining up
a consistent roster of guests even more so. Sounds like you've been planning
your roster for awhile, and that's definitely the way to go.

Technically speaking, not sure if you've done anything differently with your
audio setup in Ep 2 vs. Ep 1, but I'm noticing a much more balanced sound with
you and Nate than I did with you and Keith in the first episode. It's
significantly improved. Is that something you're doing in the mix, or is that
an improvement on the input side?

~~~
zackgilbert
I believe Nate was in the same room as Daniel in ep 2, where Keith was over
skype in ep 1.

~~~
jonnathanson
Yeah, that would be my guess. Even still, there are things you can do to
equalize the sound of two different audio streams (as in a Skype call, where
each side presumably records its own input channel). It sounded to my ear as
if one person had recorded in mono and the other had recorded in stereo. I
could be wrong about that, but if that had been the case, you can mix both
streams to mono for a relatively decent fix.

~~~
danielzarick
Hey Jon. I don't check HN comments very often. Keith was unable to record the
audio on his side, plus he didn't have headphones or a microphone. On top of
all that, we had to use Google Hangouts instead of Skype, which would have
improved the audio at least a little bit. Overall, I think it turned out
pretty good for how little I could control myself. Even Nate's episode was bad
IMO because the room was so noisy and we were far from the mic. It's hopefully
going to get a lot better!

------
zackgilbert
This is a great episode. Daniel is still figuring things out, but there were
so many great nuggets in there that I didn't care it wasn't the smoothest
interview.

------
nedwin
Loving the aesthetic of this site - breaking away from the mould of the
billion other business podcasts. Having Keith Rabois for your first episode is
a strong vibe too.

------
miles932
Nate Rocks.

~~~
danielzarick
Yeah! He's so awesome. I really loved recording this episode with him.

